# how do you find out what verson of mac you are useing



## drewlrocks (Apr 23, 2005)

how do you find out what verson of mac you are useing


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

What do you mean, "What version mac"? Do you mean what version OS?
Under the Apple menu (top left corner), click on "About this mac". It will tell you what OS you're running, how much Ram you have and how much virtual memory you're using. I guess OSX still does this. Also, under the Apple menu, you can click on System Profiler, and get all kinds of info about your mac, and what's installed in it............


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

emoxley said:


> I guess OSX still does this.


*Yes indeed OS X has the same feature, Clicking on the Apple Icon in the Finder and selecting 'About this Mac' will tell you what version of OS X you have, what your processor speed is and how much RAM you have.*


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

tgal........
Does OSX still have the Profiler, under the Apple menu? Thx.........


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*You need to click on the more information button to launch the system profiler after you select about this mac from and Apple Finder Menu.*


----------



## drewlrocks (Apr 23, 2005)

the reason i was asking is because it is old and i never knew


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

In OS 9, you click on the Apple and then About This Computer.


----------

